
Damn Right Amazon Runs a Fucking Deficit and So Should America - ankitoberoi
https://medium.com/@girlziplocked/why-amazon-isn-t-a-fucking-idiot-and-runs-a-deficit-f9d5734b68ec
======
hwstar
The financiers are in control instead of the builders and engineers, and this
paragraph sums it up nicely:

What America does have, however, is a very ripe population of vulnerable
people that some shitbrains are thinking could help them turn a quick profit
by forcing the government to liquidate anything not bolted down, creating an
overnight reserve army of precarious labor who will have to do anything to
make sure their children aren’t taken away by the police state.

